# What place you will never visit in your life?



## Yumi Zoro (May 9, 2022)

Thread


----------



## Jim (May 9, 2022)

the outside of my cell
j/k

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Geralt-Singh (May 9, 2022)

Countries in pink/red I guess with a few exceptions (US)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jim (May 9, 2022)

Honestly the list would probably be a great deal shorter if it was a list of places i would visit in my life


----------



## Ultrafragor (May 9, 2022)

Who has money to travel?


----------



## Jim (May 9, 2022)

Geralt-Singh said:


> Countries in pink/red I guess with a few exceptions (US)


wow, greenland is higher than very high!
j/k


----------



## Yumi Zoro (May 9, 2022)

Ultrafragor said:


> Who has money to travel?


In this case I suppose you Can Travel.


----------



## Gin (May 9, 2022)

I’ve already probably been most places I desperately want to visit

there’d be plenty more on the list in a perfect world but I doubt I’d enjoy a vacation where I was constantly worrying about being arrested or murdered if I was in the wrong place or said the wrong thing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dr_shadow (May 9, 2022)

I think this is better suited for the Alley or Lifestyle lounge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 9, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> I think this is better suited for the Alley or Lifestyle lounge.



Please move it to the Lifestyle Lounge. This is free territory that I am annexing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## A Optimistic (May 9, 2022)

this guy moved it to the alley

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 9, 2022)

@Rinoa 

the lifestyle lounge is that way --------------->

deport this thread there please

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## dr_shadow (May 9, 2022)

On the topic, I don't think there is any country/place I would actively avoid. I'll go to Afghanistan if the Taliban foots my hotel bill.

Although some are very low on the list of priorities. Like, I've never felt particularly drawn to any of Latin America, because I (perhaps incorrectly) picture Colombia, Argentina, Uruguay etc. as just “Spain with a different climate". And I've already been to the original Spain in Europe - why would I go to a dozen Spain clones when there are more exotic places in Asia and Africa to see?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (May 9, 2022)

Any countries without foregner protection plus LGBT right and Law enforcement allong  anti non religious system for me.

Women right and autocracy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (May 9, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> On the topic, I don't think there is any country/place I would actively avoid. I'll go to Afghanistan if the Taliban foots my hotel bill.
> 
> Although some are very low on the list of priorities. Like, I've never felt particularly drawn to any of Latin America, because I (perhaps incorrectly) picture Colombia, Argentina, Uruguay etc. as just “Spain with a different climate". And I've already been to the original Spain in Europe - why would I go to a dozen Spain clones when there are more exotic places in Asia and Africa to see?


you'd even visit the moon!?  
j/k


----------



## savior2005 (May 9, 2022)

Probably anywhere that is crazy dangerous.

I look into places that I visit.


----------



## Delta Shell (May 9, 2022)

Your house

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Swarmy (May 9, 2022)

Geralt-Singh said:


> Countries in pink/red I guess with a few exceptions (US)


What the fuck happened to Greece there?

Holy shit...

Eastern Europe generally being safer than the West?  

I mean collecting beetles in the remote parts of the neighbourhood where only dogs go without getting stabbed in the ribs or colon does seem to indicate I live in a peaceful society.

Cheers to Canada for being the largest single green spot on the map, as expected

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (May 9, 2022)

i'm interested in most countries- with a few exceptions:

Madagascar: I get the heebie jeebies looking at these baobab trees. i wouldnt want to see them irl



turkey: i've been so many times in recent years. if i get the time off from work, i wouldn't want to visit turkey any time soon. time to see something new. 

france: the french are pretty rude and i'm not trying to get my french corrected every few sentences- or be given an attitude for speaking english  -.-


----------



## Yamato (May 9, 2022)

Brazil being more peaceful than the US 


As for places I wouldn't visit, I'd try visiting all that I could.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 9, 2022)

Geralt-Singh said:


> Countries in pink/red I guess with a few exceptions (US)



As an American citizen, I had no idea that the United States was ranked so low on that index; we need to get our country back into proper shape!


----------



## dr_shadow (May 10, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> As an American citizen, I had no idea that the United States was ranked so low on that index; we need to get our country back into proper shape!



It's the constant gun violence.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Swarmy (May 10, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> As an American citizen, I had no idea that the United States was ranked so low on that index; we need to get our country back into proper shape!


Revolt.



dr_shadow said:


> It's the constant gun violence.


Stop revolting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (May 10, 2022)

idk. i dont really have black list

although i never been outside of my country or even my island, i would find things to enjoy, even if it will be north korea.

if the question. you have magic door/tickets but very limited in use and which/where you least want to visit it will be
1. NK
2. country in war/conflict. like Syria, Ukraine, Eritrea etc
3. antrartica


----------



## wibisana (May 10, 2022)

realistically i would never leave Indonesia lol.. so everyone except my country will never be visited


----------



## Magic (May 10, 2022)

Yamato said:


> Brazil being more peaceful than the US
> 
> 
> As for places I wouldn't visit, I'd try visiting all that I could.


Bs map

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Voyeur (May 10, 2022)

As long as the communist party is in power, China and NK.  No desire to visit a country where visitors have to provide exact details where they are staying at  and check in with the local police station. Probably the Middle east( I do want to go to Israel and Iran though).


----------



## dr_shadow (May 10, 2022)

wibisana said:


> realistically i would never leave Indonesia lol.. so everyone except my country will never be visited



Weren't you offered to go to Malaysia?


----------



## wibisana (May 10, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> Weren't you offered to go to Malaysia?


i kinda reject it. i mean sure at one point my boss would send few of us there to take that expensive course/certification, but when i rethink about it, me getting the certification wouldnt do much/any good for the company, I am only High School graduate, even is if have that intl certification, the company will not be able to use that certification to get projects. it also very expensive, spending that much money on it on me while mostlikely it wont gave anything back is really bad invesment.

my hope RN
is the company could flourish and manybe oneday i could get something of it instead going bankrupt lol.these 5-7 yrs have been rough. my boss meet a lot of stupid manipulative people and get lied into taking projects that ended up in loss


----------



## wibisana (May 10, 2022)

also off topic. we (people who is working in this company) generally doesnt want to owe to him  more than already is.  he is bad person (i dont think he is malice/evil or something) but when he pay something for his workers he brags, mention it all the time, like one time someone got paid for his SHE/OSHA certification which is quite cheap, until now, 7 yrs later he still being constantly mentioned in company meetings saying being ungrateful, got paid for certification then leave the company. i mean that dude got paid 2x more in other company, i csnt blame him for leaving lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Francyst (May 10, 2022)

China and Australia


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (May 10, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> It's the constant gun violence.


They had a massive countrywide violent riot last year.which were being supported by a whole community of people. . Then their sore loser of a president  attempted coup after losing the elections. No wonder they ranked low

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (May 10, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i'm interested in most countries- with a few exceptions:
> 
> Madagascar: I get the heebie jeebies looking at these baobab trees. i wouldnt want to see them irl
> 
> ...


Monkey bread tree, tree of life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (May 11, 2022)

I'd be shocked if I was in South East Asia ever again. Insane travel time.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (May 11, 2022)

Nigeria is a dangerous country for lbgt and non religious people for example and its only getting worst.

And adult are asking why the young are leaving Africa as if they have no answer.

I would love to visit France if not for Racism.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 11, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> It's the constant gun violence.



Why do you believe that?


----------



## Kitsune (May 11, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why do you believe that?


He believes it because it’s true.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 11, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> He believes it because it’s true.



I will believe that when I see evidence to support it.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Kitsune (May 11, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I will believe that when I see evidence to support it.


Guns are unattractive.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 11, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Guns are unattractive.



They may that way be to some people, but other people are fond of them; that is strictly a matter of opinion.


----------



## Kitsune (May 11, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> They may that way be to some people, but other people are fond of them; that is strictly a matter of opinion.


A shooting range would be fun. I just think they’re a net negative on society.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (May 12, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I will believe that when I see evidence to support it.



You believe the school shootings are hoaxes? You don't believe the many statistics on death deaths and injuries in the US?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 12, 2022)

Murika gets knocked n the safety indexes because of a few cities on the coasts, put your thumb over them and you'll be fine. 95% of our land mass is as safe as canada.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 12, 2022)

There are huge swathes of uninhabited blm land that had zero murders last year, you can't get safer than that.


----------



## Eros (May 12, 2022)

North Korea, Saudi Arabia, Uganda, and Sudan top my list of places not to visit.


----------



## Alita (May 12, 2022)

Probably communist countries and countries that are at war as well countries/regions I'm just not interested in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoJo (May 12, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> @Rinoa
> 
> the lifestyle lounge is that way --------------->
> 
> deport this thread there please


let the alley eat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (May 12, 2022)

Eros said:


> North Korea, Saudi Arabia, Uganda, and Sudan top my list of places not to visit.



i've been to three of these countries  

i would be interested in visiting north korea out of curiosity too

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Van Basten (May 12, 2022)

Geralt-Singh said:


> Countries in pink/red I guess with a few exceptions (US)


America being pink is some sheltered suburbanite shit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Canute87 (May 15, 2022)

Antarctica


----------



## Kitsune (May 15, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I will believe that when I see evidence to support it.


We just hit 200 mass shootings so far this year.

Do you still refuse to believe that gun violence caused the US to rank low on that peace index?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 15, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> We just hit 200 mass shootings so far this year.
> 
> Do you still refuse to believe that gun violence caused the US to rank low on that peace index?



No, that is sufficient for me.



Vagrant Tom said:


> You believe the school shootings are hoaxes? You don't believe the many statistics on death deaths and injuries in the US?



No, I very much believe that school shootings are real; I simply did not believe that it was the reason for the United States ranking so low on that index until @Kitsune showed me that article.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (May 18, 2022)

@Kitsune I mean, other countries have comparable levels of violence even if guns were removed from the equation. It's not clear gun ownership is the problem in itself. Inequality is probably a bigger factor, something reiatsuflow's answer may better reflect.


----------



## Xelioszzapporro (May 19, 2022)

USA
North and South Korea
Mexico
India
Iran
Iraq
Saudi Arabia
Pakistan


Not ranked in any way by the way. I just....don't like it there for many reasons.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

